# Budgies



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

I am more known to be the rodents girl , but I walked into a pet shop the other day and fell in love with budgies :001_wub:... I am doing some reading on them these days, but I thought I'd ask around here for more info such as; their life span, appropriate cage sizes, free ranging time and space, how much attention they need (knowing that I work at least 8 hours a day, would it be OK to leave them with no attention that long?), IF I decide to go for it, is it better to get one or two birdies to keep each other company? Males Vs. Females?

any other info would be truly appreciated...

Thx in advance


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

if your out for a fair bit of the day i would suggest 2 for company as they will chatter to each other then.

life span is 10-12 years approximately hun, cage size generally the bigger the better as theyre active birdies, bar spacing of half inch

offer them fresh fruit & veg aswell as their seed and millet.
if u get them used to going in at set times and coming out at set times they catch on pretty quickly 

theyre quite feisty at times even to their own kind so not sure if its better to have male /female or same sex , when i had them i had male/female, mine werent particularly tame so enjoyed their own company , they lived in the aviary and seemed to enjoy it , theyre funny little characters


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

petzplazaUK said:


> if your out for a fair bit of the day i would suggest 2 for company as they will chatter to each other then.
> 
> life span is 10-12 years approximately hun, cage size generally the bigger the better as theyre active birdies, bar spacing of half inch
> 
> ...


That was very helpful, thank u very much 
I am so excited now and wish it wasn't 12:22 am in Jordan now and wish it wasn't going to snow tomorrow so that i can go and take another look at the ones at the pet-shop :001_wub: But thank God it is that way cz I need to do more reading b4 making the final decision


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

a single bird needs allot of attention, i'd get yourself a pair
the minimum cage cage for two is 30 L x 18 x18" with plenty of out of cage time
sex wise, either get two cocks or cock/hen
hens tend to bicker if they don't have a man each


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

SDavies said:


> a single bird needs allot of attention, i'd get yourself a pair
> the minimum cage cage for two is 30 L x 18 x18" with plenty of out of cage time
> sex wise, either get two cocks or cock/hen
> hens tend to bicker if they don't have a man each


Thx a lot for the advice, will definitely keep the info in mind when i go get those birdies


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

buy a .....pet ......type budgie...... as they live longer....the show type birds...... only live for about 3/4 years...its very sad but true


----------

